# BRP 1/18th scale car vids



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

http://www.youtube.com/user/tangtester#p/u/0/yL_5KtYXtGI Speed run !!!! on 1/4 scale track at Freddies

http://www.youtube.com/user/tangtester#p/u/3/Iy6eqrImAxE Figure 8

http://www.youtube.com/user/tangtester#p/u/1/2Q9KyzQfZf0 Figure 8

http://www.youtube.com/user/tangtester#p/u/2/5LBZc8MJ0J0 Best Hits Fig 8 !!!

http://www.youtube.com/user/tangtester#p/u/4/gK5ryqdOi3w 4 cell on 1/4 scale track





 Road course race long ago whippin the HPI Micro
RS4's





 At the Bama track





 At Drive raceway in CT


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

BRP the future of RC :thumbsup: 
Thanks to all that posted the vids on u tube


----------



## BillSmithBooks (Jan 18, 2009)

I think the vids really sell these cars to newcomers.

People can see for themselves how tough they are in the Figure 8 races.

Would love to see more vids from BRP races around the country.


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Then theres http://www.freewebs.com/davesrc/index.htm look under video


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

No, thank you Bud for making a great hot rod that we can have a blast with without spending a fortune!


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Yes thank you Bud!!! And I quote " Thanks for making Rc racing fun again " I promise there will be many more of the videos coming from our racing...


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Bud- thanks for cars and the video links. I think all races we have will be Figure 8!! Turn marshalling all day may be a problem though. 



James


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

DITTO!!!!

Thank YOU for a DURABLE/RELIABLE/INEXPENSIVE product!!!!!!!


The best R/C fun!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm working on getting a vid camera :thumbsup: Just have to save some $$$$


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Bud I will be brining mine with me on the trip to Freddies.. So I will be able to post up some video!!


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

ecoastrc said:


> Bud I will be brining mine with me on the trip to Freddies.. So I will be able to post up some video!!


*:thumbsup::thumbsup:THAT WOULD BE GREAT.:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

We don't go racing anywere without that vid. recorder!!!


Bud...... sit tight for a day or 2.... the next order I need will get you a PAIR of them!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
They wiped me out this weekend!!!!!...


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Magz02 said:


> We don't go racing anywere without that vid. recorder!!!
> 
> 
> Bud...... sit tight for a day or 2.... the next order I need will get you a PAIR of them!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> They wiped me out this weekend!!!!!...


NOW that sounds GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

OK here are the Main Videos From the BRP Worlds At Freddies Great Job and concrats to all the winners!! INJOY!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks !!!!! I couldn't even take a good picture :drunk: 
They are even better if You watch on U Tube and go full screen :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Anyone have any New Vids ??? My little camera will only do 15 sec video at a time. Even with a 2 gig card  Cheap Chinese thing :drunk:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I predict that Bud will star in several BRP instructional videos in 2010 :thumbsup:

More details to follow - stay tuned!


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Micro_Racer said:


> I predict that Bud will star in several BRP instructional videos in 2010 :thumbsup:
> 
> More details to follow - stay tuned!


They aren't going to be being played in $.25 booths across the nation are they!!!!:roll::wave:


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

martian 710 said:


> They aren't going to be being played in $.25 booths across the nation are they!!!!:roll::wave:


Thanks for that disturbing thought Martian, and during the holiday season.
:tongue:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Here is a vid of one of the Super Stock races in slow motion :thumbsup: On 2-13-10
Check out the yellow car always trying to hit Me  I'm the green and black car.

http://vimeo.com/9444826


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Hope to have My new vid camera in before the Next race :thumbsup:


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

I have a few vids of our track running box stock BRP. I just have to figure out how to get them on-line.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

BRP Super Stock A main at last 2010 winter series race Freddies Hobbies  
http://vimeo.com/10185726


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Should have some video & some cool pics. coming too...
Last race of the Series is this weekend and we got a new camera to fiddle with!

Bud.... THANK YOU for taking care of us DRIVE boy's this season!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

More videos by Bob S from freddies 3-13-10

Thanks Bob :thumbsup:


http://www.youtube.com/user/BobS311#p/a/u/0/cU1oTSIi1tQ


----------



## BobS311 (Dec 15, 2007)

New vids up for Stock and Super Stock A Mains at http://www.youtube.com/user/BobS311


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks for doing the videos Bob !!


----------



## BobS311 (Dec 15, 2007)

No problem at all.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Figure 8 a must watch :thumbsup: 
http://www.youtube.com/user/BobS311?feature=mhw5


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

This vid is still the best !!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Anyone have any new BRP racing vid's :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Remember this !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

None that good, Dang Bud!


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

That is a great video, Bob did a great job with it.

Bud is that how you won the 1984 world championship with the foot wedge move??


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

K-5 CAPER said:


> That is a great video, Bob did a great job with it.
> 
> Bud is that how you won the 1984 world championship with the foot wedge move??


No that was pure skill back then


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

I will be taping our opener and I will be sure to post them up!!


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Well its been almost a year but I finaly got the video fixed. Sorry it took so long Bud here it is.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Hey Bud whats the smallest size track you recommend for rentals and racers 
I got a smal space in my new shop and might have room for the track 
Also Please email me what I need to do for dealership and to get the rental setup you folks do 
Thanks


----------



## BillSmithBooks (Jan 18, 2009)

Promatchracer said:


> Hey Bud whats the smallest size track you recommend for rentals and racers
> I got a smal space in my new shop and might have room for the track
> Also Please email me what I need to do for dealership and to get the rental setup you folks do
> Thanks


I'd be curious about this, too. How small can you go?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Most of the rental tracks are 20'X8' with like 2' wide lanes.
How much space do You have?


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

OK here is a perfect example of how DURABLE the BRP cars are. This is the Young youth A and B mains from our 2010/2011 Opener. Kids ages range from 4 to 7. The cars are turned down of coarse. 2 of these cars are also run in the adult stock class just with a differant body and being turned back up. So they are pulling double duty.


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*THATS GREAT...THE FUTURE OF R/C...BOTH THE CAR AND DRIVERS...THANKS FOR THE VIDEOS.:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Please check out the pics of our youth drivers on our Forum http://www.driverchobbies.com/forum/index.php?topic=283.0


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*GREAT PICS...GRINNING FROM EAR TO EAR
WISH WE COULD GET OUR NOVICE CLASS GOING...MAYBE THIS SERIES.:thumbsup:*


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Love it great Vids :thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

I'll tell ya those kids have an incredible amount of enthusiasm!!!:thumbsup:

They *LOVE* the competition and the attention they get!!


This is a fantastic display of durability for the BRP stock cars!!

My youngest(4) son out there is running a BRP rental! Has been for some time now. Still holding up!!


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh.... and for the record:

I have 4 Stock cars out there this year and did that all for less than one 1/10 car & electronics!!!

How's that for cost effective!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Great videos Guys I hope to have some from our tracks up soon.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Anyone have any new ones??


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Could We see a repeat of this on Mar 26th ??? Come on out and seeeeeee


----------



## lephturn (Nov 20, 2001)

Funny stuff


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

2011 BRP figure 8 :thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

BudBartos said:


> 2011 BRP figure 8 :thumbsup:
> YouTube - BRP RC car Fig 8 race 2011


Looks like everyone had a good time....congratulations to all the winners. :thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Pretty cool to see the honorable mention in HobbyTalk's latest newsletter!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Magz02 said:


> Pretty cool to see the honorable mention in HobbyTalk's latest newsletter!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


What did it say I don't get it?


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

I'll link it up in a sec. Bud.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Well....

I messed that up!!!:freak::freak::freak:

now it is deleted? Anyone able to link up the newsletter? #7.


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...l4kAvM_dIcpt8gkDhYkileZZwMKO7uY7qHxeQHHEKbOO6
always glad to help out a Brotha


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thank you BoboO!! :thumbsup:


----------



## FOREVER45 (Oct 4, 2010)

This was the previous race that was run at Lakeland Speedway on Feb. 5th, 2011. Enjoy....


----------



## maverick1090 (Jan 25, 2011)

Adding my video.... :wave:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

These videos are going viral on the internet :thumbsup:


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

*brp on indoor blue clay oval in akron ohio*

well i got a brp with 3100 brushless in it and it hook up pretty well on clay.as the track gets groove more im sure more test will come.great little car solid as ___well you know what i mean:thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

We have been running BRP's for years!! I just pass them down, they are still on track from 5-6 years ago!! Just can't beat them down!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Very durable!


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

BRP Worlds 3/3/12 Road Course B-main At the Gate


----------

